# nmbd broadcast error messages

## mocsokmike

I have samba and iptables on a gentoo server, and nmbd keeps complaining about it cannot send broadcast messages. Samba, however, works. I just wish to get rid of these syslog messages:

```
N/A   a23   daemon    11:47:52    nmbd    [2012/07/13 11:47:52, 0] libsmb/nmblib.c:834(send_udp)

N/A   a23   daemon    11:47:52    nmbd    Packet send failed to 192.168.0.255(138) ERRNO=Operation not permitted

N/A   a23   daemon    11:46:52    nmbd    [2012/07/13 11:46:52, 0] libsmb/nmblib.c:834(send_udp)

N/A   a23   daemon    11:46:52    nmbd    Packet send failed to 192.168.0.255(137) ERRNO=Operation not permitted

N/A   a23   daemon    11:46:52    nmbd    [2012/07/13 11:46:52, 0] nmbd/nmbd_packets.c:158(send_netbios_packet)

N/A   a23   daemon    11:46:52    nmbd    send_netbios_packet: send_packet() to IP 192.168.0.255 port 137 failed

N/A   a23   daemon    11:46:52    nmbd    [2012/07/13 11:46:52, 0] nmbd/nmbd_namequery.c:244(query_name)

N/A   a23   daemon    11:46:52    nmbd    query_name: Failed to send packet trying to query name A23<1d>
```

My firewall allows everything for the LAN (192.168.0.0/24).

```
iptables -L INPUT

target     prot opt source               destination         

...

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.0.0/24       anywhere             state NEW

...
```

What else can stop broadcast messages?

I use:

net-fs/samba-3.4.12

net-firewall/iptables-1.4.13

My smb.conf, without the shares:

```
[global]

   workgroup = A23

   netbios name = Guiness

   server string = Guiness

   load printers = no

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   hosts allow = 192.168.0. 127.

  map to guest = bad user

   security = user

  encrypt passwords = yes

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   bind interfaces only = True

   interfaces = eth0 192.168.0.1

   local master = yes

   os level = 65

   domain master = yes 

   preferred master = yes

 name resolve order = wins host lmhosts bcast

   wins support = no

   wins proxy = no

   dns proxy = no

  default case = lower

  case sensitive = no

   dos charset = 852

   unix charset = UTF-8

   display charset = UTF-8
```

----------

